# Bogus Series link



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

What is happening to my EPG display?

On the attached photo Eastenders, QI and Hustle are all displaying a series link icon, however only QI has a series link set up. It appears to purely be a display issue as no recordings are set for eastenders or Hustle and they do not appear on the 'manage my series links' page. A few other programs are also showing a bogus series link icon, e.g Raymond Blanc's Kitchen secrets on Monday.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Do you have 'start early - end late' time added? Would that be causing it?


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

warrenrb said:


> Do you have 'start early - end late' time added? Would that be causing it?


You are correct, that is the explanation. All the examples I can find fit that pattern. Thanks for that. Still it's a bug that needs fixing IMHO


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, definitely a bug.


----------



## Steve5424 (Feb 2, 2011)

Am sure it's a known issue that is being looked into.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

:down::down::down: Eastenders, there can be no other setting :up::up::up:


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

We had that the first night against some program and didn't think to much of it.
Hope the bug gets fixed


----------



## Kal El (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you. I thought I was going mad when this happened to me!!!!


----------

